# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Ошибка при работе AVAST

## solnce

Avast показывает ошибку "подсистема AAVM обнаружила ошибку RPC"  При попытке запустить службу Avast! Antivirus через меню "Пуск" в "Панели управления"  в "Администратировании" - "Службы"   выдает "Ошибка 1053: служба не ответила на запрос своевремено"   Не удалось запустить службу avast! Antivirus на локальном компьютере   Что делать? ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Думаю, так: Внимательно прочитать, аккуратно выполнить

----------

